# wireless at startup

## soigres

ho installato la dwl-520+ e funziona... per farla funzionare però bisogna ogni volta caricare un modulo

```
modprobe acx_pci
```

e poi laniare uno script

```
./start_net
```

... il n00b quindi si chide: come si fa a far fare questi due comandi a gentoo all'avvio? (tenete conto che ho già messo net.wlan0 all'avvio ma ovviamente non va senza aver eseguito quanto sopra!)

grazie, ciao!

----------

## soigres

anzi, mi correggo... bisogna solo far partire il modulo!!! quindi occorre metterlo nel tree del kernel... how?

----------

## lavish

```
echo "acx_pci" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

----------

## soigres

questo fa anche in modo che il modulo venga caricato prima di caricare le interfaccie di rete?

grazie mille

----------

## lavish

 *soigres wrote:*   

> questo fa anche in modo che il modulo venga caricato prima di caricare le interfaccie di rete?
> 
> grazie mille

 

sure

----------

## soigres

grandissimo... grandissimo!!!! è vero!

l'unica cosa è che sto modulo ci impiega 15 secondi a caricarlo... ma questo penso dipenda dai produttori, no?

grande!!!

grazie, ciao!

----------

## lavish

 *soigres wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa è che sto modulo ci impiega 15 secondi a caricarlo... ma questo penso dipenda dai produttori, no?

 

Oddio... non è proprio normalissimo che ci metta 15 secondi a caricarlo... dovrebbe essere pressochè immediato! o_0

----------

## soigres

no... anche quando lo caricavo a mano... suggerimenti?

----------

## soigres

un'altra cosa... come faccio a settare di default le proprietà della connessione wireless (essid, channell, ecc)... io so solo usare /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## lavish

 *soigres wrote:*   

> un'altra cosa... come faccio a settare di default le proprietà della connessione wireless (essid, channell, ecc)... io so solo usare /etc/conf.d/net

 

Dipende da che versione di baselayout usi. Dai un'occhiata qui -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2163887.html

----------

## soigres

quello che non capisco è che io ho wireless-tools ma il file /etc/conf.d/wireless.example non ce l'ho

----------

## soigres

ok, ho quella vecchia

----------

## gutter

 *soigres wrote:*   

> ok, ho quella vecchia

 

Non postare un post dopo l'altro ma edita sempre l'ultimo se devi fare delle aggiunte.

----------

## lavish

 *soigres wrote:*   

> quello che non capisco è che io ho wireless-tools ma il file /etc/conf.d/wireless.example non ce l'ho

 

Come ho spiegato in quell'how-to, l'essitenza di quel file dipende SOLO dal baselayout

----------

## soigres

scusate per il casino

```
key_ESSID="s:<chiave_wep> enc open"

preferred_aps=( "ESSID" )
```

io non ho una key perchè faccio contollo sui mac... quindi ho messo solo essid_wlan0="nome", giusto?

beh.. non va... faccio reboot e iwconfig non mi da la mia wlan0 con le impostazioni corrette... non va messo anche /etc/conf.d/wireless in /etc/init.d/wireles ?

----------

## soigres

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

ma il file /etc/conf.d/wireless non va aggiunto di default (rc-update add ..... default)?

e comunque da quanto ho provato sto coso non mi va più nemmeno le impostazioni di ifconfig di default... boh

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo continua qui.

----------

## CoBr4

 *soigres wrote:*   

> ho installato la dwl-520+ e funziona... per farla funzionare però bisogna ogni volta caricare un modulo
> 
> ```
> modprobe acx_pci
> ```
> ...

 

Sono nuovo del Forum, e vedo moltissime cose interessanti  :Wink: 

soigres, volevo farti due domande, quel modulo che dici, dove lo hai preso??

a me da errore...che driver hai usato per quella scheda??

----------

## CoBr4

Allora...il modulo acx_pci l'ho trovato e caricato, come detto da te!!

da questo link http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List

ho visto la mia scheda 3 volte (una D-Link DWL-G520+ | lspci -n = 104c:9066 )

ho provato i driver per win2000 detti sulla terza prova, ma purtroppo non va bene, quando faccio 

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

non mi trova nulla...ma se faccio 

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "Access Point"
```

vedo che lo mette, ma purtroppo non serve a nulla...

se uso i driver per XP gplus.inf mi fa lo scan e mi trova l'Access Point, ma quando devo immettere l'essid non mi inserisce nulla!!

HELP!!!!!

----------

## neryo

Prova a settare tutti i parametri che conosci, che fornisce il tuo access point..  io mi sono fatto uno script del tipo:

```

# fermo la scheda di rete

/sbin/ifconfig eth0 down

# Settaggio parametri wireless

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 essid **********

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 channel *

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 ap **:**:**:**:**:**

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 key *************

/usr/sbin/iwconfig ath0 rate 54M

# settaggio ip adattatore wireless

/sbin/ifconfig ath0 192.168.0.53 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

/sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1

```

E' fondamentale che l'essid corrisponda con quello dell'ap e anche il canale deve essere lo stesso.. ovvero la frequenza su cui trasmette. Poi aggiungi anche il MAC address del tuo AP e se usi qualche key wep aggiungi anche quella...

chiaramente poi devi asssegnarli un ip.... :Wink: 

----------

## CoBr4

Come faccio a sapere il canale che debbo usare??

per caso tu hai la stessa scheda wi-fi?? perchè non so se rimettere i driver precendinti, visto che non mi fa più lo scan, quindi posso dedurre che quei driver nn vanno!!!

----------

## neryo

 *CoBr4 wrote:*   

> Come faccio a sapere il canale che debbo usare??
> 
> per caso tu hai la stessa scheda wi-fi?? perchè non so se rimettere i driver precendinti, visto che non mi fa più lo scan, quindi posso dedurre che quei driver nn vanno!!!

 

Il canale lo sai guardando sul tuo AP... 

no ho un dlink AirPlus DWL-G650 ...uso i driver madwife.. controlla se sono compatibili con la tua!

Qui la guida che ho scritto.. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2198392.html

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## CoBr4

Da quello che ho potuto vedere la tua scheda ha un chipset ACX111, ma non penso che vada bene...

ora provo e poi vi faccio sapere??

ma e' possibile che nessuno ha questa scheda D-Link DWL-G520+, e che mi dica e piccoli passaggi che ha fatto??al massimo il dirver che ha usato... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## neryo

 *CoBr4 wrote:*   

> Da quello che ho potuto vedere la tua scheda ha un chipset ACX111, ma non penso che vada bene...
> 
> ora provo e poi vi faccio sapere??
> 
> ma e' possibile che nessuno ha questa scheda D-Link DWL-G520+, e che mi dica e piccoli passaggi che ha fatto??al massimo il dirver che ha usato...

 

La tua ha un chipset acx100 per caso?? http://acx100.sourceforge.net/ prova a cercare in device list, c'e' anche la tua scheda...

```
# emerge -s acx100

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : acx100 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-wireless/acx100 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2.0_pre8-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 277 kB

      Homepage:    http://acx100.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Driver for the ACX100 and ACX111 wireless chipset (CardBus, PCI, USB driver disabled because it does not compile)

      License:     GPL-2 as-is

```

----------

## CoBr4

No..la mia scheda ha chipset ACX 111, cmq l'ho gia emerso quel programma che mi hai mensionato, e ho anche caricato il modulo acx_pci

ma nulla!!! 

Helppppppp

----------

## neryo

Description: Driver for the ACX100 and ACX111 wireless chipset (CardBus, PCI, USB driver disabled because it does not compile)

Mi sembra che qui ci sia scritto che va anche per quel chipset  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

i possessori di schede DWL-650+ potrebbero considerare l'uso di 

ndiswrapper+drivers per windoze, nel caso non siano soddisfatti

delle prestazioni del driver acx100.

Ho provato ad utilizzare nsdiwrapper su un paio di pc con tale

scheda ed il risultato è stato un notevole guadagno in termini

di stabilità e funzionalità.

----------

## neryo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato ad utilizzare nsdiwrapper su un paio di pc con tale
> 
> scheda ed il risultato è stato un notevole guadagno in termini
> ...

 

Si è vero.. ma io preferisco ancora madwife..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

